# Major Scholarly Find in Rachmaninov Studies



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the kind of erudite unearthing of the composers true intentions that I admire. I'll listen to the works listed differently now...

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2016/03/major-scholarly-find-in-rachmaninoff.html


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy April fool's day


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Astonishing! I will be getting out my X-acto knife today and fixing all of my Rachmaninoff scores.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

EdwardBast said:


> Astonishing! I will be getting out my X-acto knife today and fixing all of my Rachmaninoff scores.


There's an app you can use, it works like a low battery, sounds come in and out of focus. I tried it just now. Beethoven sounds a lot better that way too...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

jdec said:


> Happy April fool's day


Spoil sport--I might have fell for it :lol:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

:lol: my apologies


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

From the article:

"Treacly harmony" - "Mikhail Overdunsky" and "Omittere Misura Alternative" - Thats when I smelled a rat...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Rach 3 will now be known as the Rach 1.5.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> From the article:
> 
> "Treacly harmony" - "Mikhail Overdunsky" and "Omittere Misura Alternative" - That's when I smelled a rat...


Opening post did for me :tiphat:


----------

